# Dry Lining 3 Bed Semi & General Heating Upgrade



## OnLooker (10 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I am currently looking into dry lining our 3 bed semi-detached house. The house was built in the 1970's so the insulation isn't great. The box room on the gable end was dry lined a few years ago and it retains the heat great. The bathroom was also done recently.

I will also be looking into replacing all the windows later this year but I thought I would start here. I also plan to apply for the grants currently available for dry lining.

Do people think the best thing to do would be replace the windows first and then dry line as then we can get the windows properly sealed when the dry lining is done.

Would anyone have ball park figures on the cost of this job?

Also, our boiler is quite old so we are looking at replacing with a higher efficient boiler along with the heating controls which there is grants for.

How much would the heating upgrade cost?

Thanks in advance


----------



## seantheman (10 Mar 2010)

Something i often wondered about, When a room is being drylined, are the window reveals drylined too? Obviously if yes, then the reveal on the inside of the window will be narrower than the outside reveal. Does this affect the fitting of windows in any way?
Another point on the same theme, looking at my windows from inside, i see approx 50mm of pvc window frame. If, as a lot of people seem to be doing now, i dryline with, say 38+12.5 board, wont the windows look horrible with no frame showing?


----------



## seantheman (10 Mar 2010)

OnLooker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently looking into dry lining our 3 bed semi-detached house. The house was built in the 1970's so the insulation isn't great. The box room on the gable end was dry lined a few years ago and it retains the heat great. The bathroom was also done recently.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for jumping on your thread Onlooker but do you plan to get these two rooms done again? I think you have to get all external walls done at the same time to avail of grant


----------



## OnLooker (10 Mar 2010)

seantheman said:


> Sorry for jumping on your thread Onlooker but do you plan to get these two rooms done again? I think you have to get all external walls done at the same time to avail of grant



Nope you don't. I checked it out already.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Mar 2010)

OnLooker said:


> Nope you don't. I checked it out already.


 
I'm curious who told you that, the SEI website indicates differently. It states the following

_Partial works are only accepted in exceptional circumstances, for example where it is not physically possible to provide complete roof insulation coverage due to small inaccessible areas of the roof; the idea of dry-lining all exposed walls in a particular dwelling may become economically unviable where it would require the replacement of kitchen units.  There may also be instances where the physical limitations are to such an extent as to make insulation unviable. Any exceptional circumstances must be detailed by the contractor in the Declaration of Works._
http://www.seai.ie/Grants/Home_Energy_Saving_Scheme/HES_FAQ/Homeowner FAQ/#top 
*I can only afford to dry-line 2 of my exposed walls. Am I eligible for a HES grant?*

_You would not be eligible for a grant under the HES scheme as dry-lining only 2 walls would not provide the optimum insulation solution for your home. The ability of a household to afford the particular solution cannot conflict with the objective of securing a viable solution for the home._


----------



## OnLooker (11 Mar 2010)

Mpsox said:


> I'm curious who told you that, the SEI website indicates differently. It states the following
> 
> _Partial works are only accepted in exceptional circumstances, for example where it is not physically possible to provide complete roof insulation coverage due to small inaccessible areas of the roof; the idea of dry-lining all exposed walls in a particular dwelling may become economically unviable where it would require the replacement of kitchen units.  There may also be instances where the physical limitations are to such an extent as to make insulation unviable. Any exceptional circumstances must be detailed by the contractor in the Declaration of Works._
> http://www.seai.ie/Grants/Home_Energy_Saving_Scheme/HES_FAQ/Homeowner FAQ/#top
> ...



Yeah but the fact that I have already dry lined 2 of my walls to the required standard makes me exempt from them. I am still bringing the entire house up to the standard which is stated in another part of the documentation.


----------

